# Shooting Food/Restaurant & Costs



## JMASTERJ (May 1, 2017)

Hey guys!

1. I have heard so much about how hard it is to shoot food, in a restaurant atmosphere, not studio.  What are some of the top keys to make it look "good" and give that pro vibe with minimal equipment?

2. If need be, what is the standard going rate for you pros who have good experience shooting food/restaurants so they have enough pics for a website and some offline marketing?  I understand this can vary so please give a range if you feel more comfy with that, or send me a PM is need be, I just need some idea!

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (May 2, 2017)

1.  Know your craft, have the right equipment, employ the knowledge gained from years of experience.

2.  Between $10 and $10,000.

Sound sarcastic?  It's not...  Food photography is a specialized sub-set of product photography, and good food photographers usually don't shoot anything else.  It doesn't require a lot of camera gear (just a few lights, couple of lenses and a camera), but it does require a LOT of technique.  Knowing how long to burn the chicken's skin with a propane torch for the right golden brown look, knowing how much glycerine to mix with how much water so that the "sweat" on the side of the beer mug stays right where you need it, knowing how much dry ice to add to a cup of cold coffee for that perfect steaming hot look... 

The fee of course depends in part on  your skill and portfolio; the greater and better, the more you can command.  I don't do much of this sort of work, but when I do, it bills out at hourly rate ($125) plus licensing.  That could be anywhere from $100 to $10,000 (I have yet to get one of those $10,000 deals... one day!).

Spend a few days reading, watching YouTube & Creative Live, and then turn a few hundred dollars worth of food into garbage.  Repeat this cycle a few dozen times and you'll be on your way.


----------



## FotosbyMike (May 2, 2017)

I agree with everything tirediron said plus, unless you want to pay someone, put the camera down and learn how to style food it is an art. Like using glycerin, dry ice, water, steam, how long to cook things before they go limp and worthless, how to cut a burger to make it bigger, how to melt cheese,...etc. Also learn some beverage photography tips too.   

I took a food photography workshop and all the little tricks you learn are amazing, I was lucky enough to learn from a few IMO are the best, Rob Grimm and Tony Roslund. I would take some time to watch Youtube, Creative Live and even maybe pick up a tutorials I would recommend RGGEDU Food Tutorial.

Also remember chances are you will be working with a chef who is prepping for the day, who is in a hurry/busy, who may not be really willing to work with you...etc. You maybe on a short time schedule because the restaurant is opening 2 hrs, no time for you to mess around.

Pricing is the hardest think to determine, first cost of you doing business + profit you want to make + photo usage +/- your location = Total the range is huge


----------



## Designer (May 2, 2017)

JMASTERJ said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 1. I have heard so much about how hard it is to shoot food, in a restaurant atmosphere, not studio.  What are some of the top keys to make it look "good" and give that pro vibe with minimal equipment?
> 
> ...


Hi!

1. If you can control the light, you're most of the way there.

2. I doubt if there is a standard rate, because of all the variables.  Location (U.S. by region, for example), time spent, your costs, use of the photos (website is one category, print another, etc.) how many times the photos are published, for how many months/years, etc.


----------



## Parker219 (May 2, 2017)

Ok, now here comes the curve ball post.

I take photos for local restaurants that they use for their menu and social media.

I do NOT bring a propane torch or glycerine. 

I bring my DSLR, 18-35mm lens, tripod and this light ( Lowel Ego Digital Imaging Fluorescent Light (120VAC) E1-10 B&H )

For my purposes, I take photos right there in the restaurant, even though yes, the lighting can be harsh and the background distracting. However these mom and pop places are not going to pay to go to a professional kitchen and make items just for the photo shoot. Should they?!?! YES. However in reality, they most of the time won't.

My clients want to post something on social media and be able to deliver consistent results when a customer comes in and says..." I want that!".

So they want the food to look how they will serve it on an every day basis.

Throw all of this out the window if you are hired by McDonalds to do a national advertising campaign. 

Anyway, to answer your question of how to make it look good, I think a steady tripod, low ISO ( 100 if possible ) and good composition are key.  Also, shallow aperture in HUGE right now in food photography. If you google food photography ( food photography - Google Search ) you will see that every single image has out of focus elements in it. 

They key is to control the depth of field, so the make dish is the star of the photo and the out of focus area is now too distracting.

As far as how much to charge, that all depends on how much you need to make for the job to be worth it for you.

I normally charge $200-$500 for 25 final photos. 

I am by no means the best food photographer alive, however I will share some of my images.



1. 








2. 








3. 















4. 











5. 






6. 










7.


----------



## table1349 (May 2, 2017)

How to Become a Food Photographer

How to Quit Your Day Job and Become a Food Stylist and Photographer

Getting Started in Food Photography

How To Become a Food Photographer - ALC

How to Sell Your Food Photography


----------

